# Hunting Rifle to Last a Lifetime



## sknabnoj

I'm looking for input, anything and everything (minus caliber opinions). I'm in the market for a new big game hunting rifle, most likely chambered in 7mm Rem Mag. I'm looking for a great rifle that I will be able to pass on to my son and be proud to carry no matter who I'm hunting with. Anyway, let me know pros and cons, good and bad experiences and what you think will last a lifetime. Browning A-bolt? 700's? Model 70's? Thanks ahead!


----------



## hyper31

I have a Browning A bolt and a Remington 700 both in 7mm and they are both great guns. I personally prefer the Browning but only due to the throw on the bolt.


----------



## Mavis13

Rem 700's are great rifles; I've used one in 7mm and it was crazy accurate. I also am very fond of Winchester 70's. I have one now and like it just as much as the 700.


----------



## Cooky

The one with the prettiest walnut.


----------



## sawsman

Cooky said:


> The one with the prettiest walnut.


+1

What's your budget?


----------



## muzzlehutn

Mark V Weatherby. Top it with the best Glass you can buy.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Ruger No. 1 for me.


----------



## stablebuck

Winchester Model 70 Super Grade...I've got one in 25-06 and it only comes out for special occasion gentleman hunts...like the ones where you don't even touch the animal after it hits the dirt...someone radios someone else to take it and put it into little white packages while you keep hunting...with a cold beverage in front of you...in a cup holder...


----------



## gdog

Have someone build you exactly what you want. Once you do it once....it's really not a big deal and you get one with everything you want. Buy a used rifle/action...and go from there.


----------



## Oblivion5888

muzzlehutn said:


> Mark V Weatherby. Top it with the best Glass you can buy.


+1

Nothing sweeter then a Mark V topped with a Leupold scope. .270 would be a good caliber.


----------



## Cooky

Get something that will be good looking in 2053, with any luck you will still have and enjoy it. 
I recently saw a Kimber M84 and a DPMS Oracle, both in .308 for sale at the same price. The Oracle went first. Boogles the mind.


----------



## AF CYN

hyper31 said:


> I have a Browning A bolt and a Remington 700 both in 7mm and they are both great guns. I personally prefer the Browning but only due to the throw on the bolt.


I agree. I think the 60 degree throw makes a big difference. I really like the palm swell on the Browning stock. I also prefer the Browning safety over the Winchesters--I'm not a fan of the three-point safety up on the bolt.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## muzzlehutn

Thats why i got my Mark V's For the 54 degree throw on the bolt...Just so you dont bust your knuckles on your scope. Cooper makes some pretty rifles too if thats what your lookin for??


----------



## Springville Shooter

+1 on the Cooper. If I were to want a usable firearm that would surely become an heirloom, the Cooper would be at the top of my list. They are simply built top notch bar none. They are also extremely accurate and guaranteed as well as well backed by the company if issues every arise. Some new Coopers are available with box magazines and synthetic stocks if that's what you want. In my experience, I have never seen a more consistent commercial riflebuilder.------SS


----------



## sknabnoj

My budget is about $1500. Do the Weatherby's come in normal calibers? I'm not a huge fan of their propietary loads. Anyone like the CZ rifles?


----------



## hossblur

I hunt with the A-bolt('06) that my dad(santa) got me for x-mas when I was 16. 23 yrs later it killed a bull last fall and is the only rifle I carry. Dad has been gone about a decade. It still sports the Leupold that was on it from day one. The only change I made was to take his sling off his ruger and put it on my gun so a piece of him was with me everytime out. I think any of the big 4(browning, ruger, rem, win) are great choices, but I think it is what you all did with the gun and where it went means more than the company on the side of the barrel.
I wished I would have got the 7mm, so I like your caliber choice. If I was doint it today(my oldest is 7 so it will be a few years) I would go with a x-bolt, and top it with a leupold.


----------



## sknabnoj

hossblur said:


> I hunt with the A-bolt('06) that my dad(santa) got me for x-mas when I was 16. 23 yrs later it killed a bull last fall and is the only rifle I carry. Dad has been gone about a decade. It still sports the Leupold that was on it from day one. The only change I made was to take his sling off his ruger and put it on my gun so a piece of him was with me everytime out. I think any of the big 4(browning, ruger, rem, win) are great choices, but I think it is what you all did with the gun and where it went means more than the company on the side of the barrel.
> I wished I would have got the 7mm, so I like your caliber choice. If I was doint it today(my oldest is 7 so it will be a few years) I would go with a x-bolt, and top it with a leupold.


Thanks for this post, This is exactly what I'm looking for. I'm hoping my son will be able to say the same thing about me one day. I'm leaning towards a browning so, Thank you again for the input.


----------



## GaryFish

As an heairloom rifle, the rifle choice won't matter. What will matter, is the memories you'll create with your son while you carry it, and you and him share some hunting experiences together. Several years ago (while I was an adult so a little different) my Dad and I went shopping for shotguns. We both wanted a Remington 870 in 12 ga. Our combined budget was $400. So we hit every used gun and pawn shop in the SL Valley. By the end of the day, we had two shotguns, and decided we'd each restore them prior to our pheasant hunt that fall. Then we used them chasing pheasants in Nebraska, and later in Montana. My Dad's gun came out beautiful - he got an older gun than I did, and the walnut as he restored it is very antiquey and beautiful. When my Dad died a couple years ago, that old, used, refinished gun was one I made sure I got from my Mom - and in now way was I going to let my brother have it. And it was nothing more than a bare bones, used Remington 870. It is now the gun I use, and I let my son use the one I refinished. My point is this - the model of the gun doesn't matter. Its the memories you create with your son that make it an heirloom.


----------



## muzzlehutn

sknabnoj said:


> My budget is about $1500. Do the Weatherby's come in normal calibers? I'm not a huge fan of their propietary loads. Anyone like the CZ rifles?


Yes they come in .270 win, 308win, 30-06 spr, 7mm rem, 300 win, in Mark V. But to me thats like putting a Geo Metro motor in a Ferrari... But they shoot good! Put a muzzel break on it and it will kick like a 243. Or not so you dont blow out your ears.


----------



## Uni

I would go with the Mark as well. Check out the Weatherby website, I think you can even customize one and have it engraved with your family name for less than your budget.


----------



## sawsman

Springville Shooter said:


> +1 on the Cooper. If I were to want a usable firearm that would surely become an heirloom, the Cooper would be at the top of my list. They are simply built top notch bar none. They are also extremely accurate and guaranteed as well as well backed by the company if issues every arise. Some new Coopers are available with box magazines and synthetic stocks if that's what you want. In my experience, I have never seen a more consistent commercial riflebuilder.------SS


Yes. Love my Coopers. American made and top-notch craftsmanship.

How's this walnut Cooky?










Not mine, but I can post some of my Cooper porn if requested&#8230;

Top of page *Goob*.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Very nice to say the least


----------



## Springville Shooter

Sawsman,
THAT WAS..........AWESOME!!

If any of you have not handled one of these rifles, please do yourself the favor. In my opinion they are the most accurate gun that you can buy, take out of the box, and shoot. Never seen one that shot over 1/2" and believe me, I know what kind of a claim that is.---------SS


----------



## Bax*

sawsman said:


> I can post some of my Cooper porn if requested&#8230;


Well that should be obvious! I would like to see some Cooper porn


----------



## Cooky

sawsman said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the Cooper. If I were to want a usable firearm that would surely become an heirloom, the Cooper would be at the top of my list. They are simply built top notch bar none. They are also extremely accurate and guaranteed as well as well backed by the company if issues every arise. Some new Coopers are available with box magazines and synthetic stocks if that's what you want. In my experience, I have never seen a more consistent commercial riflebuilder.------SS
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Love my Coopers. American made and top-notch craftsmanship.
> 
> How's this walnut Cooky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, but I can post some of my Cooper porn if requested&#8230;
> 
> Top of page *Goob*.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah.
And the little love note they include in each box is something you'll carry in your wallet forever.


----------



## Huge29

At that price point, I think Cooper is your ticket, those from Sawsman's pic are some hot mommas! I have not ever fondled one nor seen their actual prices as their distribution, similar to Kimber and Benelli, but worse, is fairly small. From scanning the Cooper website showing MSRP's of double your price point, maybe that is not an option??
I am just curious, why are you leaning towards the 7mm? Nothing wrong with it, just curious. 
Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## longbow

WOW that's some nice walnut on the Coopers. I don't own a Cooper so I can't say, but everything I've heard is good. I do own some Kimbers and I have to say they are fine rifles at a reasonable price. My favorite hunting rifle by a long shot is my beloved Weathery Accumark 300wby. It's been through a lot of Alaskan nasty weather and continues to shoot well.
You could top a fine Kimber with some good glass for your budget. If you like Win 70 actions you'll like the Kimbers.


----------



## Al Hansen

Sawsman: Do you have a son ? I would love to inherit those !!!!! I got just one of those and I went with the Phoenix. Not as pretty but still shoots the same.  Very nice.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> ......................................................
> 
> Yes. Love my Coopers. American made and top-notch craftsmanship.
> 
> How's this walnut Cooky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, but I can post some of my Cooper porn if requested&#8230;
> 
> Top of page *Goob*.


Ooh la la, nice wood. I'm gonna go take a cold shower.


----------



## sawsman

Okay *Bax*ey* Boy, here you go.

My Cooper Custom Sporter. Model 52 30.06 repeater. Decent French Walnut.























































My Custom Classic. Model 22 7mm-08 single shot. Presentation Grade Claro Feather Crotch Walnut.























































Pretty wood comes with a price, so it really depends what you're looking for and how much you're willing to spend. I had to save some serious coin for the two above. A person could save a bunch by going synthetic or choosing a lower grade in wood quality and still have a very nice firearm worthy of an heirloom. The price should never determine the quality of an inheritance piece, but rather the memories associated with it.

Whatever you choose, make some memories with it! 8)


----------



## .45

Wow....beautiful. 

Crotch Walnut?


----------



## Bax*

Oh man them are purdy! 8) I dont think I have seen your 30-06 before, that is a dandy looking rifle as well! Excellent taste sir, excellent


----------



## Packout

Wow, those are some pretty rifles. Fancy and beautiful! Almost more like works of art. Glad you guys taught me what a Cooper is-- very nice rifles.

I have always liked Sakos with a walnut stock. Mine has been used and unintentionally abused. All those little nicks and dings have a memory though. Don't forget to throw a nice scope on top, which means as much or more than the rifle. That is just me. I could never hunt the way I do with a $2,000+ rifle. My stomach would ache if I slipped down a slope and gouged Sawsman's stock.


----------



## sawsman

Packout said:


> ..My stomach would ache if I slipped down a slope and gouged Sawsman's stock.


Ha, ha&#8230; They have a couple of "battle scars" already. Small, but they are there. It's always good to get the first one out of the way, then you dont worry about it as much. And I agree on the glass!

Only thing I would change on my rifles are the rubber butt pads. Wish they were plated.


----------



## Kevin D

I look at my own "rifle to last a lifetime" and wonder who would really want it?? I bought my Weatherby Vanguard 7 Mag when I was 17 from money I earned after a long summer of hauling hay. That was over 35 years ago and it has seen some heavy use and has endured every kind of weather condition since then. Countless miles spent slung on my back, stuck in a saddle scabbard, strapped to a wheeler, or bouncing around in the cab of a truck has taken a toll on it's once shiny appearance. The blueing is worn bare in spots, freckling covers the receiver and the barrel, and the stock is chipped, scratched, and gouged. If I was to trade it in, it would no doubt be destined for the discount rack at the local pawn shop. Yet it has always functioned flawlessly and I know I can count on it to always put a bullet where it is aimed.

I dunno, would any posterity really want my own old, beat up, worn out "rifle of a lifetime," or would they prefer their own shiny new out of the box shooting iron so they can start their own legacy?? My guess is that they'd want their own.

So my advise is buy a rifle you like, use it, enjoy it, wear it out, and don't worry about passing it down to your kids. Afterall, the discount rack at every pawn shop is full of other people's "rifle to last a lifetime."


----------



## Uni

Kevin D said:


> I look at my own "rifle to last a lifetime" and wonder who would really want it?? I bought my Weatherby Vanguard 7 Mag when I was 17 from money I earned after a long summer of hauling hay. That was over 35 years ago and it has seen some heavy use and has endured every kind of weather condition since then. Countless miles spent slung on my back, stuck in a saddle scabbard, strapped to a wheeler, or bouncing around in the cab of a truck has taken a toll on it's once shiny appearance. The blueing is worn bare in spots, freckling covers the receiver and the barrel, and the stock is chipped, scratched, and gouged. If I was to trade it in, it would no doubt be destined for the discount rack at the local pawn shop. Yet it has always functioned flawlessly and I know I can count on it to always put a bullet where it is aimed.
> 
> I dunno, would any posterity really want my own old, beat up, worn out "rifle of a lifetime," or would they prefer their own shiny new out of the box shooting iron so they can start their own legacy?? My guess is that they'd want their own.
> 
> So my advise is buy a rifle you like, use it, enjoy it, wear it out, and don't worry about passing it down to your kids. Afterall, the discount rack at every pawn shop is full of other people's "rifle to last a lifetime."


That's a very good point. Thinking about it, I haven't used any of my grandpas rifles/shotguns that were passed down to me. They get cleaned and oiled every year, then put in the back of the safe.

I always think about using one for an upcoming hunt, but I always go back to my own rifle.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Here is a little of my Cooper Porn. This is my model 22 in .243 Win. It is a work of art that has killed countless varmints, a dozens or so coyotes, a couple of wild hogs, and a blacktail buck. After 10 years and quite a few rounds, 70 Sierra Blitzkings still make a bughole with five shot groups with a velocity of 3450 FPS. I have never tried a load in this gun that shot over 3/4MOA. I have even had friends that sent their rifle back to Cooper after a few thousand rounds and Cooper rebarreled the rifle free of charge. I have never done this personally but know that Cooper is dead serious about standing behind these rifles. Yet another reason that I consider them a lifetime rifle.-----SS


----------



## DeadI

I have a Browning Xbolt in 7mm topped with a Vortex 6.5x14x20 that I absolutly love. Great shooting, not much recoil, synthetic stock, and pretty dang accurate out of the box.


----------



## longbow

Kevin D said:


> I look at my own "rifle to last a lifetime" and wonder who would really want it?? I bought my Weatherby Vanguard 7 Mag when I was 17 from money I earned after a long summer of hauling hay. That was over 35 years ago and it has seen some heavy use and has endured every kind of weather condition since then. Countless miles spent slung on my back, stuck in a saddle scabbard, strapped to a wheeler, or bouncing around in the cab of a truck has taken a toll on it's once shiny appearance. The blueing is worn bare in spots, freckling covers the receiver and the barrel, and the stock is chipped, scratched, and gouged. If I was to trade it in, it would no doubt be destined for the discount rack at the local pawn shop. Yet it has always functioned flawlessly and I know I can count on it to always put a bullet where it is aimed.
> 
> I dunno, would any posterity really want my own old, beat up, worn out "rifle of a lifetime," or would they prefer their own shiny new out of the box shooting iron so they can start their own legacy?? My guess is that they'd want their own.
> 
> So my advise is buy a rifle you like, use it, enjoy it, wear it out, and don't worry about passing it down to your kids. Afterall, the discount rack at every pawn shop is full of other people's "rifle to last a lifetime."


Kevin, you just described how I feel about my 300 Accumark. I have several guns in the +/- range of $6000. None mean what my Accumark, (and probably your Vanguard) means to me. Well said.


----------



## muzzlehutn

You could buy a Accumark in 7mm Rem for around $1500 if you already have glass to top it with?


----------



## wyogoob

Beautiful wood sawsman.










Top of page!


----------



## jpolson

KIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMBEEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!

(say it like a lumberjack yelling "timber").


----------



## muzzlehutn

sknabnoj said:


> My budget is about $1500. Do the Weatherby's come in normal calibers? I'm not a huge fan of their propietary loads. Anyone like the CZ rifles?


 Have you narrowed your search for this Hunting Rifle to last a life time? What brand makes and modles do you have it narrowed to?


----------



## sknabnoj

Huge29 said:


> I am just curious, why are you leaning towards the 7mm? Nothing wrong with it, just curious.
> Oh, and welcome to the forum!


Thanks! I'm getting a lot of really good information. I'm a fairly new hunter trying to learn the ropes and It's been a lot of fun to rummage through all the knowledge on this website. It's been great.

I chose the 7mm Mag after a lot of research and opinions from other hunters way more experienced than myself. I feel like it's a really good all-around caliber for west coast big game hunting.


----------



## sknabnoj

muzzlehutn said:


> sknabnoj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is about $1500. Do the Weatherby's come in normal calibers? I'm not a huge fan of their propietary loads. Anyone like the CZ rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you narrowed your search for this Hunting Rifle to last a life time? What brand makes and modles do you have it narrowed to?
Click to expand...

I'm very interested in the cooper rifles but, like it was mentioned they seems to be harder to find and possibly out of my price range. I think if the cooper doesn't work out I'm leaning towards a Browning.

In response to the posters who feel like no one would want there hunting rifle... I can somewhat understand your point of view. However, I've seen how my dad treats his dads hand-me-down rifle and, even if the time comes where I give my son this rifle and all he does is clean it and keep it as a memento, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Al Hansen

sknabnoj said:


> muzzlehutn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sknabnoj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is about $1500. Do the Weatherby's come in normal calibers? I'm not a huge fan of their propietary loads. Anyone like the CZ rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you narrowed your search for this Hunting Rifle to last a life time? What brand makes and modles do you have it narrowed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very interested in the cooper rifles but, like it was mentioned they seems to be harder to find and possibly out of my price range. I think if the cooper doesn't work out I'm leaning towards a Browning.
> 
> In response to the posters who feel like no one would want there hunting rifle... I can somewhat understand your point of view. However, I've seen how my dad treats his dads hand-me-down rifle and, even if the time comes where I give my son this rifle and all he does is clean it and keep it as a memento, I'm ok with that.
Click to expand...

Try First Stop Guns in Rapid City for a Cooper. They will send it to your FFL.


----------



## muzzlehutn

> I'm very interested in the cooper rifles but, like it was mentioned they seems to be harder to find and possibly out of my price range. I think if the cooper doesn't work out I'm leaning towards a Browning.
> 
> In response to the posters who feel like no one would want there hunting rifle... I can somewhat understand your point of view. However, I've seen how my dad treats his dads hand-me-down rifle and, even if the time comes where I give my son this rifle and all he does is clean it and keep it as a memento, I'm ok with that.


What kinda glass are you going to put on Your Cooper or Browning 7mm??


----------



## sknabnoj

muzzlehutn said:


> I'm very interested in the cooper rifles but, like it was mentioned they seems to be harder to find and possibly out of my price range. I think if the cooper doesn't work out I'm leaning towards a Browning.
> 
> In response to the posters who feel like no one would want there hunting rifle... I can somewhat understand your point of view. However, I've seen how my dad treats his dads hand-me-down rifle and, even if the time comes where I give my son this rifle and all he does is clean it and keep it as a memento, I'm ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda glass are you going to put on Your Cooper or Browning 7mm??
Click to expand...

I love the Vortex scopes, their warranty seems to be the best in the business but. I've also been tempted by the Cabelas Euro series. I guess I haven't done a whole lot of research on that quite yet though.


----------



## James

Years back I had people bring me their guns to sight in because they kept missing. I have owned a few rifles, and had hands on with many more. What I see is that most of them are capable of much more accuracy than the feller packing them. Put on a decent scope and mounts whatever you decide to go with. Then sight it in and learn to shoot. I don't think brand is that important. I do personally like a walnut stock.


----------



## Frisco Pete

Any of the above would be a lifetime rifle. Pick which one you like best and live happily ever after.

Stainless steel resists rusting both in the field and in storage, but here you can get by with blued steel because of the semi-arid climate, though much more care and inspection is required during storage. In addition the blueing can rub off in spots - which is not an issue with stainless.

Synthetic stocks are tough and durable. They also help to hold the zero season to season. But they aren't very pretty, though IMO some look better than others and you can get them in camo in some instances.
Walnut looks great but will be subject to scratching and sometimes they swell and shrink with the moisture level and this affects zero - all depending on the particular piece of wood. I like the look of walnut, but I have scratched every single wood stock I own hunting despite being careful. Once again if this bothers you, then you need to decide if you can live with the results.
Another option, though not offered by many factory rifles, is laminated wood. It is strong and doesn't have the zero issues of walnut, but looks like wood instead of plastic, though obviously a lamination effect is different that walnut grain. They are also a bit heavier. Lots of aftermarket choices for these though.

While not mentioned much, a good reliable scope is a MUST-HAVE companion to a Lifetime Rifle. Good mounts too.
The 7mm Mag generates enough recoil to hammer cheap scopes after a while. While there are almost too many good brands to mention them all, I would suggest not buying the cheapest scope in the brand line, and remember that buying a big European name brand is no guarantee of longevity.
Leupold VXII & III, Burris Fullfield II (_which gun writer and hunter John Barsness uses to test hard-recoiling rifles because they hold up and are extremely tough and have a good price point_), Nikon Buckmaster & Monarch, the more expensive Vortex line, Zeiss Conquest, etc. all would be good.

Decent quality rings and mounts are also needed. Don't go budget Chinese here either. Leupold, Burris, Warne, and my (_and Weatherby's_) favorite brand - Talley, are some of the good solid ones.

We are fortunate to live in an era with a lot of great rifles and lots of calibers that will do the job. We also live in the golden age of scopes as well. It is actually hard to go wrong here.
I know a guy who hunts with what was his grandpa's plain cheap birch stock Savage 110 in 30-06 with an inexpensive scope and it works year after year. As a rifle looney I would want some upgraded details, but it illustrates the point.
Personally I went with a stainless/synthetic Winchester Model 70 Classic in .270 WSM with a Leupold Vari-X III mounted in Talley mounts for my Lifetime Hunting Rifle because that combination appealed to the rifle nut in me based on previous experience with a wider variety of rifles, scopes, and calibers. Is it better than an old Savage 110 30-06 or a Weatherby Mark V in a .30 cal. with a Zeiss scope? Not in the overall scheme of things, but it is the sum of MY PERSONAL ideas on what would make a good rifle for me.

And _that_ is the main thing you need to keep in mind for you.


----------



## muzzlehutn

Sknabnoj- Have ya gotten you a new toy yet??


----------



## sknabnoj

muzzlehutn said:


> Sknabnoj- Have ya gotten you a new toy yet??


Not quite yet, I'm a few hundred away from where I need to be. I'm itching to get it though.


----------



## Nalgi

*Any rifle will last a lifetime*

if you take care of it. I have my grandfathers 300 Sav. its over 70 years old and shoots like a champ. I have my first Savage 110 .243 its over 40 years old. I still hunt with it.

Take care of the bore and the rest will follow


----------

